# Bama vs. UGA...



## golffreak (Nov 18, 2012)

If all things remain the same, this will be the most important Bama/UGA game in history!

I have made it known on here that UGA is my 2nd favorite college team. Here's to a great, clean game. And good luck UGA folks.

Also, it's great to finally be playing someone other than Florida in the SEC Championship game!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2012)

golffreak said:


> If all things remain the same, this will be the most important Bama/UGA game in history!
> 
> I have made it known on here that UGA is my 2nd favorite college team. Here's to a great, clean game. And good luck UGA folks.
> 
> Also, it's great to finally be playing someone other than Florid in the SEC Championship game!



Yes it is! Bama and UGA have never been a bad rival too much Barner hatred in both fan bases. Here's to a good game! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just beat tech first. Don't need a Uga loss diminishing a sweet win for the tide.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2012)

Historic game coming up....... First time facing each other in the SECCG ...... May the best Dawg win...


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Usually when Bama is up, the Dawgs are down...and vice-versa.  Should be fun.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2012)

We gotta try to beat the barn first. Not sure that will be a gimme with our players.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 18, 2012)

Roll Dawgs! 

Georgia is my 2nd favorite team also. Bittersweet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

Gonna be a war, but whoever wins gets the BCS bid. SEC gets to represent again.


----------



## riprap (Nov 18, 2012)

Go Auburn.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> We gotta try to beat the barn first. Not sure that will be a gimme with our players.



Surely you Jest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Surely you Jest.



Never count your in state rivalry out, even if they have lost dang near every game. We're 4 starters down to injury on the offense and all it would take is one more to really put us in a bind. (more so than we're already in.)


----------



## riprap (Nov 18, 2012)

Barn scored 51. They have hit their stride.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah what he said...  Don't write any checks...  I got my SECCG tickets - 4 of them, two nights at Ho Jo's on Spring Street and we'll see...  GA side, maybe I'll go to swap-n-sell and trade for some on the BAMA side


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Yeah what he said...  Don't write any checks...  I got my SECCG tickets - 4 of them, two nights at Ho Jo's on Spring Street and we'll see...  GA side, maybe I'll go to swap-n-sell and trade for some on the BAMA side



My sons were looking on line for tickets and the cheapest they have found are $250 each.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never count your in state rivalry out, even if they have lost dang near every game. We're 4 starters down to injury on the offense and all it would take is one more to really put us in a bind. (more so than we're already in.)



Are you already making excuses?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Surely you Jest.



ha, ya never know..


----------



## grunt0331 (Nov 18, 2012)

Going to be a fun one to watch.  I'm interested to see how the freshman backs deal with the Bama D and how Bama's secondary handles the UGA passing game.  Sure wish UGA had all of their receivers healthy.

I think Bama wins by 10.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Are you already making excuses?



You want a red chin too?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2012)

Bama has the upper hand....we better come to play hard nosed football.. If we opt for the trickery and traditional Bobo stuff we are going to get embarrased....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Bama has the upper hand....we better come to play hard nosed football.. If we opt for the trickery and traditional Bobo stuff we are going to get embarrased....



Georgia has a better pass defense, and I would say a better passing offense. Bama has a very young defense. I wouldn't bet on a point spread in this game for anything in the world. It's gonna be a good'un.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Bama has the upper hand....we better come to play hard nosed football.. If we opt for the trickery and traditional Bobo stuff we are going to get embarrased....



If


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 18, 2012)

Time for a Slobber Knocker in T-Town...  

The IRON BOWL!!!  

One at a time...  

*V*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want a red chin too?



This ain't Mack bro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This ain't Mack bro.



Just dreamin like him huh? Be careful, you'll be bald before you know it acting like that.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just dreamin like him huh? Be careful, you'll be bald before you know it acting like that.



All fan based have there red chins. It's 2012 you know?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> All fan based have there red chins. It's 2012 you know?



Well, at least you were alive in 1980,,,,,,,I think...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, at least you were alive in 1980,,,,,,,I think...



I was but I  hadnt started school yet....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I was but I  hadnt started school yet....... Go Dawgs!



As long as you were around to remember it.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2012)

At the beginning of the year, Bama's offensive line just blew folks out.  The last couple of games, Bama's line has not been nearly as strong.

I think it comes down to how well each O line plays.  Georgia should be able to move the ball on Bama's defense, but can Georgia stop Bama's offense.  I say that everything is aligned for a great game and a win by the ...... DAWGS!  GO DAWGS, STEM THE TIDE!


----------



## david w. (Nov 19, 2012)

As long as one of the sec teams brings the title back home im happy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> At the beginning of the year, Bama's offensive line just blew folks out.  The last couple of games, Bama's line has not been nearly as strong.
> 
> I think it comes down to how well each O line plays.  Georgia should be able to move the ball on Bama's defense, but can Georgia stop Bama's offense.  I say that everything is aligned for a great game and a win by the ...... DAWGS!  GO DAWGS, STEM THE TIDE!


Bama did good until Nussmeir pulled a Bobo and started thinking we were a passing team and not a six deep running team. It baffles me why OC's have these moments against the toughest opponents.  The UGA / Bama matchup is either going to be a well called hard fought game or a comedy of errors by either OC, or possibly both of them, making for a painfully hard to watch game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2012)

It's hard for me to get to excited about this game. Last year I knew we didn't have the depth on either side of the Los to compete against lsu or Bama. This year we do on d up front other than the last few games the d sucked! Our o line will win or lose this game. When teams sell out for the run against us am has a good day. The protection will have to hold and the receivers have to catch the ball. I'm glad we're in the game but too many let downs the last few years to get over the top. I hope they see what's at stake because saban does and his players will too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It's hard for me to get to excited about this game. Last year I knew we didn't have the depth on either side of the Los to compete against lsu or Bama. This year we do on d up front other than the last few games the d sucked! Our o line will win or lose this game. When teams sell out for the run against us am has a good day. The protection will have to hold and the receivers have to catch the ball. I'm glad we're in the game but too many let downs the last few years to get over the top. I hope they see what's at stake because saban does and his players will too! Go Dawgs!


Great post.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 19, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Great post.



Ditto... If both teams play ball it will be a slobber knocker....If only one shows up... it will still be a slobber knocker but somebody is gonna get embarrased...Just hope their initials ain't ...G.e.o.r.g.i.a B.u.l.l.d.o.g.s....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2012)

Changed my mind the Dawgs roll the tide.


----------



## Self! (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm just hoping Jawja shows up in Black Out again.


----------



## blacksheep (Nov 19, 2012)

Go dawgs


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 19, 2012)

look fellas, we both have a little bidness to tend to before we dream about the seccg.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 19, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> look fellas, we both have a little bidness to tend to before we dream about the seccg.



Yep. Tech and Auby. They will both bring their best punch.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 20, 2012)

UGA is the team (from the east) that scares me most.  When Murry is on he's pretty danged good, but when he's off,,,,,  Sometimes Bama has a way of making opposing QBs look good


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> UGA is the team (from the east) that scares me most.  When Murry is on he's pretty danged good, but when he's off,,,,,  Sometimes Bama has a way of making opposing QBs look good



I agree if they can get to him he will be a mess at least early on. If Bama can't get to him I like our chances. It all rest on our O line.


----------



## golffreak (Nov 20, 2012)

I will proudly say that if UGA wins, I will be cheering loudly for them in the BCSNC game.

If they can clean up their penalties, which seem to be improved since the Florida game, and if Bama can regain their old form, this is going to be a heck of a ball game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I will proudly say that if UGA wins, I will be cheering loudly for them in the BCSNC game.



Bubba, if we don't make it, I'll be the 1st in line to cheer for the Bammers. I have a lot of respect for your program and what you guys have done. At the End of the day, I want that crystal football back in the SEC... I hope WE both take care of our rivals this weekend, injury free and have an awesome game in the Dome! If you beat my Dawgs, I'll gladly be pulling for you guys, ESPECIALLY against Notre Dame! 


On a different Note...   GO DAWGS!


----------



## golffreak (Nov 24, 2012)

See you guys and gals next Saturday!!

Good luck and Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 24, 2012)

awwww, you fellas are so sweet.


----------



## Bama B (Nov 24, 2012)

Roll Tide. Good luck UGA


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 24, 2012)

PLEASE BLACK US OUT!!!

Oh and we're bring'n our...

YELLOW HAMMER...  

Let's not get all Historical... 

RAMMER JAMMER 

Section 117, Row 34 - Seats 7 to 10

See you in the Dome - Here we go!!!

RDT Y'all!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bubba, if we don't make it, I'll be the 1st in line to cheer for the Bammers. I have a lot of respect for your program and what you guys have done. At the End of the day, I want that crystal football back in the SEC... I hope WE both take care of our rivals this weekend, injury free and have an awesome game in the Dome! If you beat my Dawgs, I'll gladly be pulling for you guys, ESPECIALLY against Notre Dame!
> 
> 
> On a different Note...   GO DAWGS!



agree with ya

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2012)

Can I get a ... 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I will proudly say that if UGA wins, I will be cheering loudly for them in the BCSNC game.
> 
> If they can clean up their penalties, which seem to be improved since the Florida game, and if Bama can regain their old form, this is going to be a heck of a ball game.



Gonna be hard to do. Kenny Bell broke his leg tonight. Either way, it's gonna be a good SECCG and either way the SEC will be in the big show once again.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be hard to do. Kenny Bell broke his leg tonight. Either way, it's gonna be a good SECCG and either way the SEC will be in the big show once again.



We lost Brown and Bennett to injury too. We are playing a walk on that caught a td today. Gonna be a slober knocker and it's nice to be in the hunt for a change!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2012)

Proud of Rhett.  Calhoun boy and I went to school with his dad. What he lacks in skill he makes up for with tenacity....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Proud of Rhett.  Calhoun boy and I went to school with his dad. What he lacks in skill he makes up for with tenacity....



He's a baller and I hope he catches the game winner against Bama!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2012)

golffreak said:


> If all things remain the same, this will be the most important Bama/UGA game in history!
> 
> I have made it known on here that UGA is my 2nd favorite college team. Here's to a great, clean game. And good luck UGA folks.
> 
> Also, it's great to finally be playing someone other than Florida in the SEC Championship game!



Lets have a good clean slobberknockin' and may the best team win!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Just beat tech first. Don't need a Uga loss diminishing a sweet win for the tide.



Perchance to dream!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bama did good until Nussmeir pulled a Bobo and started thinking we were a passing team and not a six deep running team. It baffles me why OC's have these moments against the toughest opponents.  The UGA / Bama matchup is either going to be a well called hard fought game or a comedy of errors by either OC, or possibly both of them, making for a painfully hard to watch game.



I suspect they will both be ready to play,, but Nussmeir pulled out the forward pass due to injuries to his O line.  It worked out pretty good for bammer in the last couple of games.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 25, 2012)

Just throwing my ROLL TIDE in the hat.  Should be a great game.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 25, 2012)

We'll see if Murray can put that psychology degree to work and have his mind right for this game. Goooooo Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Injuries are going be a factor in this game. UGA definitely has the upper hand on that side of the ball. In addition to this list for Bama, add Kenny Bell to the list with last nights broken leg.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Injuries are going be a factor in this game. UGA definitely has the upper hand on that side of the ball. In addition to this list for Bama, add Kenny Bell to the list with last nights broken leg.
> 
> View attachment 701020
> 
> View attachment 701021


Escuses! Man you Bamers talk a good talk!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Escuses! Man you Bamers talk a good talk!



Well, at least we don't have two out on Academics.  And two others released for worse. 
I sure do hate to see these boys get all broken up like this. I wonder how many are on Oregon's injury list from the brutal schedule they play?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

FWIW, here are Notre Dames injuries out for the season.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey it's football and injuries are a part of the game, I did not intend for my other post to be regarded as an "excuse" thread.
I've just never seen that many key injuries to one unit in one year.

Chris Black was slated to be our #1 receiver, he's not even listed in the injury report. Fowler is the biggest loss...and my favorite player.

But, lets tee it up!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 25, 2012)

ROLL TIDE beat the pups


----------



## DuckVol (Nov 25, 2012)

This game is going to depend on Murray. If he plays like he played against SC or even Florida it'll get ugly. He plays well and honestly they should beat Bama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's an interesting blurb that I'm sure JJ won't like. Oddsmakers have UGA as a 7 point underdog to Bama for the SECCG, but if they pull it off and beat Bama they have UGA as a 4 point favorite over Notre Dame.

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...-vs-notre-dame/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's an interesting blurb that I'm sure JJ won't like. Oddsmakers have UGA as a 7 point underdog to Bama for the SECCG, but if they pull it off and beat Bama they have UGA as a 4 point favorite over Notre Dame.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...-vs-notre-dame/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog



Sounds right. I believe whoever wins Saturday beats ND.

Good luck Bama. Look for a good one.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 25, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> ROLL TIDE beat the pups



Jump on that bandwagon........ After that whipping yesterday, last year..... aww heck 11 of the last 12 years. Lord knows your gonna have to cheer for someone else to beat the dawgs, because your little sweat bees can't do it.


----------



## golffreak (Nov 25, 2012)

It's been a tough year for Bama as far as injuries go. That's for sure. Depth is a great thing, but we are running low in some key areas due to year ending injuries.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 25, 2012)

golffreak said:


> It's been a tough year for Bama as far as injuries go. That's for sure. Depth is a great thing, but we are running low in some key areas due to year ending injuries.



I think as far as injuries go both teams cancel each other out as both are plagued with them.

As long as our O can exploit you weak secondary, and Tree and Jones reek havock on your QB, I think we will fair just fine.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2012)

lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> lol.



That picture is four years old. Get with the program.


----------



## Corey (Nov 26, 2012)

Whoever wins, I just hope they have a team left to play the big 
show. 

Still think either team will put a whooping on ND not matter 
what. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2012)

The bad thing for the loser of this game is that they will not get a BCS bowl, that game will go to Florida who will jump the loser. Hate it for you Bama.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 26, 2012)

REAL Dogs wear Hounds Tooth!!!  

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!! 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> The bad thing for the loser of this game is that they will not get a BCS bowl, that game will go to Florida who will jump the loser. Hate it for you Bama.



You Georgia Fans keep writin those checks with your mouth's that your rears gotta cover...  

ROLL TIDE ROLL BABY!!!  

*V*


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 26, 2012)

just got word that my bro has 6 tickets in his hand for the game and get this, they are in the UGA section. How do you bulldwags say it "aint skeered".


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 26, 2012)

fairhope said:


> just got word that my bro has 6 tickets in his hand for the game and get this, they are in the UGA section. How do you bulldwags say it "aint skeered".



You got that all wrong.... I sold those 6 tickets to buy 2 to the BCS title game.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 26, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> You got that all wrong.... I sold those 6 tickets to buy 2 to the BCS title game.



Notre Dame fan are you?


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 26, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Notre Dame fan are you?



Nope.... just think my football team can beat your football team


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 26, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Nope.... just think my football team can beat your football team



And they could, that is why they play the game. Every team is beatable on a given day. Just look at how UGA was totally destroyed by USCe and then look at the job that TAMU did on Bama. Should be a good game. I would make sure that you at least have an outlet for those BCS tickets just in case disappointment comes your way Saturday.


----------



## shea900 (Nov 26, 2012)

Go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2012)

Cant wait, no way for either side to call it for their team unless your a homer. Well, I am! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Cant wait, no way for either side to call it for their team unless your a *homer*. Well, I am! Go Dawgs!



Found your new avatar.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> REAL Dogs wear Hounds Tooth!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!
> 
> *V*



I don't think I'd call that a real dawg.   


Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Found your new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 701379



I like Homer. Roll Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Found your new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 701379



That is not funny Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> That is not funny Hugh.



He liked it!!! But then, he's easy to please..


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 27, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> REAL Dogs wear Hounds Tooth!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!
> 
> *V*



That is not a real dog that's a 11 point squirrel.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

Roll Dawgs! Satan will be defeated by Rev. Richt!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2012)

*roll tide roll*


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good luck dwags...


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome.   This is gonna be a great day.......


After I get through cutting wood that is .....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Good luck dwags...



I like what I'm hearing!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Awesome.   This is gonna be a great day.......



It's Great To Be A Georgia BULLDAWG!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Good luck dwags...



Head this way brother.  The valley ain't that far from ya and we got plenty of food in the Man Cave for this shindig.  Just a few buds over for the SECCG and ACCCG too.  Youre  always welcome....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2012)

Sick em.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Roll Tide Roll !!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2012)

Just in from the news room ... the moon is on its ebb and with it the Tide.  McCarron is reported to have had NightJones all night long! GO DAWGS!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Head this way brother.  The valley ain't that far from ya and we got plenty of food in the Man Cave for this shindig.  Just a few buds over for the SECCG and ACCCG too.  Youre  always welcome....



Thanks for the offer but I have to put in some time at the office today.  Hope yall have a good time.


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

The tide is rolling


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

And they just hit a Dawgs wall


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

Just wait they will be introduced to the #1 defence


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

Three and out. Go dawgs.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

Git um Dawgs


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 1, 2012)

prediction 1 down  go dawgs


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

Defense

Penalties are hurting.  But I am not complaining :>


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Pathetic Fg attempt


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

Let the big dog eat


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Good fight so far!


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Can you believe a fake punt?!!


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Great fake on 4th down!!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Td!!


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

Dawgs draw first blood!! Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Go you Valdosta Dawg


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Richt has the eye of the tiger tonight...I've never seen it before today.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

AJ is losing this game


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

Go you silver britches.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

That's what happens when you kick the Dawgs cage


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

Hunker down!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Cry Cry Cry AJ


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Bull.......!


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

Aww Aj I'm sorry this is a mans game.


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

Refs got to be from bama


----------



## Jason280 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, that should not have been a penalty!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2012)

Glad we have to beat the refs also.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

charity


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe ALA should play girls basketball


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

that a way tree...make him swallow his mouthpiece!


----------



## Jason280 (Dec 1, 2012)

Interception!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2012)

Int !


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Great throw cry baby! Lol!


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Rict is showing a good bit of emotion tonight.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 1, 2012)

Low tide so far baby!!! Gooooo DawgZZZ!!!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

Long faces on the tide bench


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

Lets bust AJ in the mouth again.  Go dawgs


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

these two bammer homer's in the booth are gettin' old pretty quick...I miss listening to Larry!!


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> these two bammer homer's in the booth are gettin' old pretty quick...I miss listening to Larry!!



I agree and if they could learn the names of the players it would be nice


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Great run by Lacy


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

What was that!


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Where the heck is the flag


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

That's some. - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.  No late hit ?


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

The referee watched that blatant late hit on our qb


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

This game is rigged boys.  That ref had a front row seat for that.  If we win, it will be in spite of the fix.


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 1, 2012)

2bbshot said:


> The referee watched that blatant late hit on our qb



Standing right there watching it!  SMH


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 1, 2012)

What a dirty hit!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2012)

Where's the call on the personnel foul for Murray


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

That is rediculous. I guarantee you if I was the coach aj Mccarron would pay for that call


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 1, 2012)

Karma will win.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

Refs must of had his eyes closed


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

So the refs protect AJ and it is open season on Murray. I had a feeling we would be playing against a stacked deck.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Georgia fans whining about cheap shots......


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Hope the Bamers love thier friends in stripes.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 1, 2012)

Great game so far


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

This is a battle. Can't wait for the 2nd half


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2012)

not looking good if we can not stop BAMA from running the ball


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 1, 2012)

1.  UGA got away with a no call block in the back on a punt run back.

2.  I'll tell you why I think there was a no call on th Arron Murray hit.  The hit occured during the interception run back.  Murray is no longer a QB, he is a potential tackler, he was blocked.


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> This game is rigged boys.  That ref had a front row seat for that.  If we win, it will be in spite of the fix.



You know that's right   . Gurley's hair moved and they call a false start ?  Bull !


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2012)

Deerhead said:


> This is a battle. Can't wait for the 2nd half



not really,BAMA has taken control of the line


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hope the Bamers love thier friends in stripes.



Are you gonna cry or put on your big boy panties?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

The whistle had not yet blow and the interception was coming back down the field right to him,  Thats why he was in lala land when dial cleaned his clock.  perfectly leagle come on the ref was 5 feet from it, he was no longer the passer he was at that time a defender and it was his fault he got hit so hard, he was not paying attention.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Georgia fans whining about cheap shots......



Hey crazie talking about cheap you could have bought 250 tickets to the ACC Champ game for one ticket to this game cost. That would have made a big tickle pile.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

nickel back said:


> not looking good if we can not stop BAMA from running the ball



We could do the same thing if we gave it half a chance.  I almost turned off the tube after that 3rd and 2 on the opening drive.  That was a statement down and Bobo wet his pants.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

4 quarter game! Lets Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

nickel back said:


> not really,BAMA has taken control of the line



This^^^^^^^^. Brilliant observation as usual.


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Georgia fans whining about cheap shots......



And "wish I could play football" techie plays an entire game using cheap shots (chop block)


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 1, 2012)

Swamp000Rat said:


> You know that's right   . Gurley's hair moved and they call a false start ?  Bull !



Starting the excuses already and haven't even played the  2nd half.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

For the first time in my life I'm pulling for Georgia, GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> We could do the same thing if we gave it half a chance.  I almost turned off the tube after that 3rd and 2 on the opening drive.  That was a statement down and Bobo wet his pants.



he does that a lot,thats why I want him gone,he has no trust in his RB on short yards.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> 1.  UGA got away with a no call block in the back on a punt run back.
> 
> 2.  I'll tell you why I think there was a no call on th Arron Murray hit.  The hit occured during the interception run back.  Murray is no longer a QB, he is a potential tackler, he was blocked.



Wrong.  Helmet to helmet.  Thanks though.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Go You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hope the Bamers love thier friends in stripes.



Here we go...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Hunker Down it aint over!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> 1.  UGA got away with a no call block in the back on a punt run back.
> 
> 2.  I'll tell you why I think there was a no call on th Arron Murray hit.  The hit occured during the interception run back.  Murray is no longer a QB, he is a potential tackler, he was blocked.



you must be blind,that hit was way to high.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Go You Hairy Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Here we go...



Yeah...the sky is purple.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

2 more quarters!!!!!!! Lets Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Wrong.  Helmet to helmet.  Thanks though.



this!!!!....hit was way to high


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

They just showed the replay no big deal it's big boy fb. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

Originally Posted by Dudley Do-Wrong  
1. UGA got away with a no call block in the back on a punt run back.

2. I'll tell you why I think there was a no call on th Arron Murray hit. The hit occured during the interception run back. Murray is no longer a QB, he is a potential tackler, he was blocked.



This is fact jack.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!......!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

nickel back said:


> you must be blind,that hit was way to high.....



I agree, the hit should of been flagged. Most games have had these types of no calls and it's up to the teams to respond.


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Starting the excuses already and haven't even played the  2nd half.



Excuses ? Are you watching this game ? Or are you drunk in hounds tooth under draws watchin bear Bryant  replays from the 60's my friend ?


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2012)

Murray has to step up ..... If he doesn't its over .....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Did I say Go Dawgs!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Originally Posted by Dudley Do-Wrong
> 1. UGA got away with a no call block in the back on a punt run back.
> 
> 2. I'll tell you why I think there was a no call on th Arron Murray hit. The hit occured during the interception run back. Murray is no longer a QB, he is a potential tackler, he was blocked.
> ...



I like him in the PF...but in the SF, he is rich!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I agree, the hit should of been flagged. Most games have had these types of no calls and it's up to the teams to respond.



This! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2012)

The hit on Murray is of NO consequence.  After the INT he is essentially a free safety.... Tough luck.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

If Bama wins, this kids moment of lapsed judgement just cost him a chance to play in the title game.  If hes a senior I hope he enjoys this game,  its his last....he'll be suspended.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 1, 2012)

Ball is in our court! Lets go Dawgs!!! Gotta answer the bell right here, right now!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Starting the excuses already and haven't even played the  2nd half.



Thats the problem with most Alabama fans, they won't open their eyes and see what i really there! 

I will admit, I think Alabama has been playing better, especially on offense, just they have had a couple of turnovers. But they game should be tied. How can anyone not see and believe that, that Non call should of been a penalty? 

Thats just crazy!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 1, 2012)

That was the worst no call I've ever seen since the Jasper non fumble. I swear the refs on Bama side tonight. The freakin ref was standing behind the play. Give the ref three points there!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Man, this is an edge of the seat game. 
I understand stopping, blocking, or decking an opponent if he has a chance to stop an INT runback, but Murray was away from the play. That shot by Dial was an embarrassment.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> The hit on Murray is of NO consequence.  After the INT he is essentially a free safety.... Tough luck.



Helmet to Helmet hit, No Tough Luck, call Bull ****
also it was a cheap shot. I'm a fan of big hits and big plays in football even if its against my team, I'll say dang that was a hit, but that was a cheap shot no matter what uniform you have on! 

But free safety No sir, Helmet to Helmet hit and a penalty! Fact!!!


----------



## Buck (Dec 1, 2012)

I wished for a competitive game and we got it.  GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this is an edge of the seat game.
> I understand stopping, blocking, or decking an opponent if he has a chance to stop an INT runback, but Murray was away from the play. That shot by Dial was an embarrassment.




Thank You Sir!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

SuperSport said:


> Thats the problem with most Alabama fans, they won't open their eyes and see what i really there!
> 
> I will admit, I think Alabama has been playing better, especially on offense, just they have had a couple of turnovers. But they game should be tied. How can anyone not see and believe that, that Non call should of been a penalty?
> 
> Thats just crazy!!!



They're just towin' the company/party line.  Reminds me of Democrats!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 1, 2012)

SuperSport said:


> Thats the problem with most Alabama fans, they won't open their eyes and see what i really there!
> 
> I will admit, I think Alabama has been playing better, especially on offense, just they have had a couple of turnovers. But they game should be tied. How can anyone not see and believe that, that Non call should of been a penalty?
> 
> Thats just crazy!!!



Actually, bama should be ahead either 21-7 or 17-7.


But, let me say, after watching replays, Bama should have been called for a blow to the head.  It wasn't a roughing situation, it was a live play, Murray was a potential tackler and wasn't paying attention; but the hit was too high.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Actually, bama shoud be ahead either 21-7 or 17-7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2012)

It's no where near over yet.   Still a lot of ball to be played.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Actually, bama should be ahead either 21-7 or 17-7.
> 
> 
> But, let me say, after watching replays, Bama should have been called for a blow to the head.  It wasn't a roughing situation, it was a live play, Murray was a potential tackler and wasn't paying attention; but the hit was too high.



Georgia can say we should of hit that FG or we should of scored a TD on this drive or that drive, but thats football. Defense or missed opportunities is one thing, BLOWN calls are something else!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

shadow2 said:


> It's no where near over yet.   Still a lot of ball to be played.



But yall all know how Bama turns it on in the second half.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

Belue sucks


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

2nd half is ours Georgia, Lets Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

SuperSport said:


> 2nd half is ours Georgia, Lets Go Dawgs!!!




But yall all know how Bama turns it on in the second half.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

ohh nooo, not Jessie.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Big run stopper down for Bama...run it up the gut!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Dont like Bama but hope thier # 54 is okay. dont like to see players get hurt.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

yep!


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Number 3 is out of control.


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

Go dawgs!!!!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Tough pill to swallow for the review booth...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Just run the ball. TD!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Strong start for Georgia! We need our Defense to Hunker down!!!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

Karma biting that tide better play fair


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Georgia fans whining about cheap shots......



and for you techies....Middle Tenn was blown out today 45-0.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey crazie talking about cheap you could have bought 250 tickets to the ACC Champ game for one ticket to this game cost. That would have made a big tickle pile.





tcward said:


> And "wish I could play football" techie plays an entire game using cheap shots (chop block)



We cut block...Uga did that too atleast three times in the first half.  It does seem that if we want to compete on your level we will have to stoop to it by finding some late hitting cheaters.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Tie some rope around Lacy's legs! What holes Georgia are giving up!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Grantham, Alabama is running it with Lacy or throwing a screen pass. PLEASE stop it!


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

Karma?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

Saban still hasn't learned we can't kick long field goals


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

BLOCKED and RETURNED for a Touchdown!!! YES


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2012)

Ogletree son


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 1, 2012)

Dear god what a play.


----------



## divinginn (Dec 1, 2012)

Woohooooo,that is all.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Stop whinning DAWGS the tipped pass makes up for all the other missed calls


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

That was awesome.

Whoever wins this game is going to stomp Notre Dame.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

These homers in the booth are about to start crying!!! hahahaha


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Got a slobber-knocker going on here!!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

ouch


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 1, 2012)

ball was obviously tipped!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Its AMAZING that the big ole holes and there ain't been a holding call yet! Humm, something!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Ball is CLEARLY over the WR's head, but another flag, what the heck!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

In spite of the refs...


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ball wasn't even catchable


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

tcward said:


> and for you techies....Middle Tenn was blown out today 45-0.



Glad we have folks like you to keep up with that.


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

SGADawg said:


> Got a slobber-knocker going on here!!



Its a ball game thats for sure!


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

SuperSport said:


> Ball is CLEARLY over the WR's head, but another flag, what the heck!



If we win this game we will have beat Alabama and the officiating crew! Awful


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Another bogus call


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

I swear there's a lot of crying around here.  Man up people and enjoy this SEC slobber knocker!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

2bbshot said:


> If we win this game we will have beat Alabama and the officiating crew! Awful



Yep!..and I've had to listen to these Bama homers in the booth!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

Touch Down


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

Come on Dawgs let's finish the drill !!!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dwags need a good long demoralizing scoring TD here.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I swear there's a lot of crying around here.  Man up people and enjoy this SEC slobber knocker!



Minimize it...minimize it...


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

and 2 more


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I swear there's a lot of crying around here.  Man up people and enjoy this SEC slobber knocker!



Mosy crying I have seen was by AJ


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

Where is our run defense!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

BoBo is an Idiot


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

This drive IS ALABAMA football.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 1, 2012)

They are blowing us off the line now... Dang boys HUNKER DOWN!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

Now we are playing BAMA football


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Pathetic....


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Can we not stop the run? WTH is wrong with our defense???
Dang Georgia!


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

Well we done lost this one boys ....... We can beat bama.  But we just can't beat bama and  all them refs


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Swamp000Rat said:


> Well we done lost this one boys ....... We can beat bama.  But we just can't beat bama and  all them refs



Kind of feels like the election doesn't it?


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

Swamp000Rat said:


> Well we done lost this one boys ....... We can beat bama.  But we just can't beat bama and  all them refs



It's not over yet!! We need a long drive to rest the defense


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

Swamp000Rat said:


> Well we done lost this one boys ....... We can beat bama.  But we just can't beat bama and  all them refs



Come on now they givin ga alot aswell.


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Bama leads.  Dawgs gotta come alive!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 1, 2012)

Swamp000Rat said:


> But we just can't beat bama and  all them refs



 what does a non-call in the 2nd quarter have to do with Bama running it down your throats every play in the 2nd half?


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't blame the refs, if Georgia losses it will be because they can't stop the run.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

2bbshot said:


> It's not over yet!! We need a long drive to rest the defense



or a new one, by the way we have been defending the run!


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Kind of feels like the election doesn't it?



You got that right brother ...... Don't matter what we do its a loosing battle. We can beat 11 we just can't 16


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> Don't blame the refs, if Georgia losses it will be because they can't stop the run.



And they could do nothing with that run right there.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is just like professional wrestling.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> Don't blame the refs, if Georgia losses it will be because they can't stop the run.



True we have n't stopped the run, and if we lose which I hope not, and it isnt over, but we haven't got a call yet. Everything has went against us, which is kinda funny, humm. but Georgia has to hunker down and stop the run!


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

bama is running it down our throats and we aren't doing anything about it.


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> Don't blame the refs, if Georgia losses it will be because they can't stop the run.



Thats a fact Jack!


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> bama is running it down our throats and we aren't doing anything about it.



^^this.


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 1, 2012)

Georgia got the tipped pass call on 3rd down.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Where was the Flag there, Alabama hit us early, but NO FLAG!!! Thats - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

TK to the 12


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 1, 2012)

They threw the flag, then called it a tipped pass so there was no penalty.


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

ONLY in the SEC! What a game either way


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

This is good boys


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

In spite of the refs....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

My gosh, both Defenses are awful


----------



## Dutch (Dec 1, 2012)

We got us a Dawg fight boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

SuperSport said:


> Where was the Flag there, Alabama hit us early, but NO FLAG!!! Thats - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -!



As a dawg fan, your whining is getting old...


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 1, 2012)

Did ya see that?? The refs let Georgia get away with a hold!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

jbird1, I agree with you Vern and Gary are AWFUL announcers. Even if the radio is a couple seconds faster, I'm listening to Scott Howard. Not listening to Alabama fans call the game!


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Murray and the offense stepped up on that drive!  Now the d needs to.


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> My gosh, both Defenses are awful



Yalls is doing much better than ours, esp. the line.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

K80 said:


> As a dawg fan, your whining is getting old...


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 1, 2012)

K80 said:


> As a dawg fan, your whining is getting old...



Well like a typical Dawg fan it's good to see your getting your excuses for losing lined up in case you need them.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Supersport you going to whine that the refs didn't call the holding on the TD run?????


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

Bama has to defend against the passing game or GA will walk away with the game


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2012)

All I know is whoever wins this one will absolutely murder Notre Dame.


----------



## P C I (Dec 1, 2012)

A Iowa boy here enjoying one - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of a game


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

K80 said:


> As a dawg fan, your whining is getting old...



Well don't listen then! simple isn't it 

A few of my comments are directed to a "certain" member or two that has said some stuff to me, maybe I should of sent it as a pm, but still oh well!


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Stop em dawgs and march down the field again.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Georgia needs to stop all of the stupid antics.  They could cost them the game.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> They threw the flag, then called it a tipped pass so there was no penalty.



noted


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Come on Georgia get lower and drive em back! Get a STOP!!!


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Stop the run georgia!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Good stop DAWGS


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

The announcers are on that bama koolaid.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> Stop the run georgia!





Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Good stop DAWGS



Finally!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Dawgs you got to get a decent drive to give that defense a  chance to catch their wind


----------



## country boy (Dec 1, 2012)

This is absolutely one heck of a game. Good luck to both


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Georgia needs to have a long TD drive this time.


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Georgia needs to stop all of the stupid antics.  They could cost them the game.



I DO agree!


----------



## country boy (Dec 1, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Dawgs you got to get a decent drive to give that defense a  chance to catch their wind



If bama gets 3 and out they're gonna score


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

We need ONE more STOP Georgia!!! PLEASE!


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> Well like a typical Dawg fan it's good to see your getting your excuses for losing lined up in case you need them.



You talkin to me?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Overtime?


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> The announcers are on that bama koolaid.




I don't really have a "dog" in the fight (no pun intended) so I consider myself pretty unbiased and well....I agree 100%.  Especially the secondary color commentary guy.  Not the main guy who's calling play by play.




Anyways, this is all you can really ask for from the Bulldogs.  3 point lead, 7 minutes in the 4th quarter, got the ball and a chance to run clock out and punch your ticket to the national championship game.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 1, 2012)

Gamecock nation will not recognize the Dawgs as southeastern conference champions so come on Bama and lets roooolll tide.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

SuperSport said:


> jbird1, I agree with you Vern and Gary are AWFUL announcers. Even if the radio is a couple seconds faster, I'm listening to Scott Howard. Not listening to Alabama fans call the game!


----------



## timothyroland (Dec 1, 2012)

My wife just informed me she will not watch another game with me I'm stressing her out. I think I now how she feels because ga is stressing me out.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

So here it is.  NC on the line... who has the will?


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> Gamecock nation will not recognize the Dawgs as southeastern conference champions so come on Bama and lets roooolll tide.



That's okay because everybody else in the conference will know.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Good game regardless of who wins


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Finish the drill!


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Best game I have watched in a long time for sure.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Dawgs have got to get this stop


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Look for a penalty in favor of bama to keep this drive alive..it's coming!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

How do you rune 5 yards for a first down dang DAWGS


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2012)

shazam


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dang.  That hurts.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well that sucked


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

Its over baby..


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

That is what smash mouth football opens up for you.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well... Murray will have three minutes.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2012)

touchdown Alllabamma!. (In the voice of Eli Gould)


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok its on Murry shoulders now, time to lay the cards on the table, Drive of the year right here, hit or miss


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Its over baby..



Only if Ga don't answer.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

Dawgs, don't worry too much. Our secondary sucks!


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Back and forth.Still alot of time left on the clock.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

3:15 to go for us to win. If we lose it all rely's on our lack of defense. Not the refs, we have to play better, especially if we want to win the NC. 3:15 Lets Go Dawgs, go SCORE!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

one down.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

two down


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

wow what a game 

Roll Tide


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Nationship riding on thes play


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

three down.


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Dawgs, don't worry too much. Our secondary sucks!



Yeah but your D-line doesnt


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Ballgame...


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

Failure to stop the running game over and over and over.  That's their undoing.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

Ball game


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

How HUGE was that sack


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Dawgs will get the stop.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Ball Game! Go Dawgs anyway!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> Dawgs will get the stop.



Wont do em any good.


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Wont do em any good.



Why not?


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

Well the refs won a good on I guess   .    .     .     . Bull ..... Mess .....     !! !!!!!!


----------



## Self! (Dec 1, 2012)

2 minutes to go....this ain't over by any means....Roll Tide!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> Why not?





Watch and see.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2012)

NCAA football is a joke.  This game was not settled by the players.  Hollow victory for the Tide imo.  Screw confrence loyalty...GO IRISH!!


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

I still got hope for my Dawgs.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> Why not?



They have no time outs


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> NCAA football is a joke.  This game was not settled by the players.  Hollow victory for the Tide imo.  Screw confrence loyalty...GO IRISH!!



Wow... Man up some peeps


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

One more CHANCE!!! Murray wants credit for being a great qb, Georgi wants to have people stop talking about how we can't finish the drill in a season, than right here is our chance! Lets Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

One minute and no timeouts


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> I still got hope for my Dawgs.



Obamas got hope to but,,,, well you know.


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

This drive is it.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 1, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> They have no time outs



We have a 1:08 



jbird1 said:


> NCAA football is a joke.  This game was not settled by the players.  Hollow victory for the Tide imo.  Screw confrence loyalty...GO IRISH!!



I will never pull for my enemy!


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Wow... Man up some peeps



Great game Browning! Mash some Irish!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

1 Min drill.

Roll Tide


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

Its over.


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Ball touched the ground.


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

It's on the ground jack


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think there's enough to overturn it.

I think that's the ball game.

Alabama should destroy Notre Dame


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Now to see if the refs are on the bama payroll


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 1, 2012)

That was not an interception! Ball hit the ground


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> Ball touched the ground.



Maybe it did touch,


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

Ball Game

Roll Tide

Great Game GA


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Should be Uga ball.  Hard call though either way...


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

I wish we had a kicker.

Did not have control of the ball.


----------



## tell sackett (Dec 1, 2012)

Great game Bama.
 Saban called it right, a 15 round fight.

Ya'll ran over us in the second half, now go pound the Irish.



It's a great day to be a dawg!


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

The refs just fixed all they messed up on before now.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, that last pass made things interesting.


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

hurry up! way to take a shot king.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2012)

The ol fake injury. sly like a fox


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy crap!  15 seconds and they're on the 10!!!!


This is where legends can be made


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow he should not have caught that ball.  Wow.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

hey dogs we just beat the


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

That's why you throw the ball INTO the endzone twice.

Bad decision.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2012)

what an idiot


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

My Gosh what are great game, Congrats Bama, I know it hurts but heck of a game Bulldogs


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

That was a ball game!


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats bama.


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Best college game I have ever seen bar none! Congrats Bama!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow... What a scare and heck of a last drive by Murray.. Great game dawgs.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dang dawgs...hate to see you guys lose it like that.  Good game UGA.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

K80 said:


> That was a ball game!





Yes SIR


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

tcward said:


> Great game Browning! Mash some Irish!



Good game


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll never understand why we didn spike the ball


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good gawd, what a game. I can't breathe right now......


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Bulldogs got a lot further than most thought they would this year.

It's sad that they had the chance though...it was right there.  Just some not-so-smart football there at the end on that last pass.  You HAVE to throw the ball into the endzone there because with no time outs, if you're tackled the games over.  I get that the ball was tipped but that pass wasn't going into the endzone regardless.


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

I do not get what they were thinking on the last play.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 1, 2012)

Tremendous game AL, congrats and I am ready to see you all destroy ND!


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 1, 2012)

What a game!! Congrats Bama!!  Beat the brakes off ND.

Congrats to my Dogs for fighting hard!


Dogs to the Sugar Bowl?  What say you?


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2012)

Great game by both teams. I didn't have a dog in this fight, but I'm glad alabama won. Saban is a heck of a lot more likable than Richt


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Good job bama. Now bring the title back to the SEC.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 1, 2012)

Best game I have seen in a long time. GA is amazing.

A few more seconds and the score would have been the other way


----------



## WyldeDime (Dec 1, 2012)

I missed it.

Final score?


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 1, 2012)

I hate Bama.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 1, 2012)

Great game go ahead bama destroy nd


----------



## TomC (Dec 1, 2012)

The difference in this game was the coaching staff. Spike it and have two shots. I'll never understand this. I think we have gone about as far as we will ever go under the current regime.

Congrats to Bama........ya'll are going to slaughter the Irish!


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Now i need to go find a oxygen tank.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats Bama! One heck of a game from both sides! As always still proud to be a Dawg!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

wyldedime said:


> i missed it.
> 
> Final score?



32-28


----------



## GAGE (Dec 1, 2012)

What bowl do you all see coming for the DAWGS?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> Now i need to go find a oxygen tank.



Me too.


----------



## timothyroland (Dec 1, 2012)

What a game. Time for the ifs, like spiking the ball and saving 4 sec, the ball not being tipped, and instincts not kicking in and letting the ball hit the ground. 
Eather way can't take anything away from Alabama they played a great game and got the right tip at the end. Congrats to the Tide can't wait to see them beat down ND. Not sure we're GA will end up in a bowl but sure it want be were they should.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Best College game in the last 25 years


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

GAGE said:


> What bowl do you all see coming for the DAWGS?



Cotton


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

We beat 11 on 11 but we just could not hang with 16 on11  BUMP !!! Bama !!!


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 1, 2012)

Capital One Bowl probably.


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

TomC said:


> The difference in this game was the coaching staff. Spike it and have two shots.



Yep.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2012)

ekim22 said:


> The Bulldogs got a lot further than most thought they would this year.
> 
> It's sad that they had the chance though...it was right there.  Just some not-so-smart football there at the end on that last pass.  You HAVE to throw the ball into the endzone there because with no time outs, if you're tackled the games over.  I get that the ball was tipped but that pass wasn't going into the endzone regardless.



It was headed to the front corner of the endzone where Malcome Mitchell was waiting for it.  It was never intended for Conley.  His instinct kicked in and he caught the ball.  Dad gum shame, but one whale of a ball game. 

That was NOT what lost this game.  What lost this game was Alabama's offensive line domination between the tackles and running our fool heads off the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

Roll. Roll. Roll.  Tide.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Great game dawgs.   You left it all on the field tonight


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2012)

TomC said:


> The difference in this game was the coaching staff. Spike it and have two shots. I'll never understand this. I think we have gone about as far as we will ever go under the current regime.
> 
> Congrats to Bama........ya'll are going to slaughter the Irish!



They had the play called and Bama has had trouble with the hurry up all year.  Man, we sure got a bunch of first class coaches in here!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Cotton



Roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide.



Go Dawgs! You were skeered and dont lie!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

88 years from now in the year 2100 this should be voted the game of the century


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! You were skeered and dont lie!



Which time? 
I'm still trying to come to grips with the realization that it really ended that way.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2012)

GAGE said:


> What bowl do you all see coming for the DAWGS?



Cotton?


----------



## Cleburne (Dec 1, 2012)

That was a game to tell the grand kids about, Roll Tide Roll!!!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Everybody is blaming Murray and the receiver and the coaches for the last play. However, had your back cut or stepped up to block the linebacker who blitzed and tapped the ball, then who knows what might be. 

Lot of moving parts in every play. You guys are concentrating on just one part.

Great game


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Again, BoBo is an idiot


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Bye Bye Richt and BoBo.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2012)

What a game. Big congrats to the Bama faithful on the win over my Dawgs. Now go to Miami and crush the throats of the golden domers!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Again, BoBo is an idiot



I don't agree, somebody had to lose, and sorry to say it was a tipped ball


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Richt will not be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Bye Bye Richt and BoBo.



Mark may not have won SEC but he still went along way this season.  I would hope that the Ga fanbase wont be callin for his head agian like SOOOOO many years past.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! You were skeered and dont lie!



If it makes you feel better let's say this. Most all of the game I was spending with an old guy who was having a gastrointestinal bleed. We worked him hard with transfusions. Missed most all of the game. He lived and I need a beer. Roll Tide. He is a dawg fan.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 1, 2012)

You went almost 85 yards on Alabama in under a minute with no timeouts and had a shot a the win and you think his play calling was suspect? 

I think you guys should be proud myself. I was rooting for Ga cause they were an underdog but I'm not necessarily a huge Ga fan. You guys played a meaningful game in Dec and will again around the First of the year. Enjoy it


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Mark may not have won SEC but he still went along way this season.  I would hope that the Ga fanbase wont be callin for his head agian like SOOOOO many years past.



Agreed.  No one ever imagined that UGA would have played bama that well.


----------



## molon labe (Dec 1, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> 88 years from now in the year 3000 this should be voted the game of the century



might want to rethink your math there...but you are correct this was the best game of the year ,bar none...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I don't agree, somebody had to lose, and sorry to say it was a tipped ball



We could have won the game with decent coaching. Alabama is weak weak weak. They will be lucky to beat the Dome. I hate the Golden domers!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2012)

Great game. If anything....there were more coaching errors on Saban than Richt. Going into the half with 2 tos to spare almost cost them.

At the end of the day...no spike throw it up and try and catch them by surprise...I like the call. Just the Bama lineman made a heck of a play. 

Great game. Nail biter to the end. Just sad that the Dawgs are the 2nd best team in the country and will end up ranked outside the top 5. 

Congrats Tide....you earned it...now go kill the Irish.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 1, 2012)

I won't say Congrats bama, but I hope you beat the dog mess out of nd, our front let you run all over us, we played man on the long pass td should have been zone, can't fight instinct, officials called it yalls way (several jacked up call/nocalls),  we got beat and won't get a bcs bowl.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2012)

Us UGA fans need to wake up. We had a great season this year. I'll admit I have called for Richts head a time or two myself, but our offense is explosive. You can call Bobo and Richt predictable all you want but what they're calling  works and that last drive on Bamas D proves it.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 1, 2012)

Folks, I've watched a lot of football, that game right there is the best that I can remember right now.

Congrats to both teams. Honestly, I would have been fine with either team walking out with the trophy.

Roll Tide!!!!! Come on January 7th!!!!


----------



## golffreak (Dec 1, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> If it makes you feel better let's say this. Most all of the game I was spending with an old guy who was having a gastrointestinal bleed. We worked him hard with transfusions. Missed most all of the game. He lived and I need a beer. Roll Tide. He is a dawg fan.



God Bless!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 1, 2012)

All I can say is "what a game".  One of the best if not the best SECCG ever.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Great game and Bamer has a good team, Just hope they hang 50 on the Golden  Dome.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

molon labe said:


> might want to rethink your math there...but you are correct this was the best game of the year ,bar none...



Off by a few years...LOL


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Bye Bye Richt and BoBo.



I don't think so.Coach richt has done alot for this organization.Just because we lost the sec championship game doesn't mean richt needs to go.


----------



## Gamegetter (Dec 1, 2012)

That was a great football game. Two good teams going at it tooth and nail.  Very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We could have won the game with decent coaching. Alabama is weak weak weak. They will be lucky to beat the Dome. I hate the Golden domers!!



If Alabama is so weak, what does that say about a defense that gives up close to 400 yards on the ground?  I don't remember Georgia giving Bama anything.

Oh well, it will get better with time. 

Roll Tide!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

Is it bad that i will most likely cry myself to sleep tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> I don't think so.Coach richt has done alot for this organization.Just because we lost the sec championship game doesn't mean richt needs to go.



Let me repeat it Bye  Bye Richt and  Bobo. If you are content with getting beat by team after team with less talent than we have then CMR is your man. If you are content with going to second tier bowls ( and losing them) if you are content with getting boat raced by South Carolina (3 yrs in a row) losing to Boise state in Our state  and finally after 12 years  get our chance at a NC and totally blow it against a team that we were beatingby 11 points in the 3rd Qtr only to blow it by the stupidest coaching that I have ever seen then CMR is your man.


----------



## david w. (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Let me repeat it Bye  Bye Richt and  Bobo. If you are content with getting beat by team after team with less talent than we have then CMR is your man. If you are content with going to second tier bowls ( and losing them) if you are content with getting boat raced by South Carolina (3 yrs in a row) losing to Boise state in Our state  and finally after 12 years  get our chance at a NC and totally blow it against a team that we were beatingby 11 points in the 3rd Qtr only to blow it by the stupidest coaching that I have ever seen then CMR is your man.



Fair enough.We all have our on opinion.Let me ask you this,Who do you think should be head coach of the dawgs?


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2012)

Nothing wrong with our coach he's a good man


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Charlie pour another drink it will make you feel better!


----------



## Michaelp (Dec 1, 2012)

4 yards away from winning the SEC championship, and playing for it all...and you guys want to fire richt, bobo and grantham...I guess if y'all would have scored we should be calling for saban, Nuss and smarts heads.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Several of your posts reminds me again that fan is short for fanatic. 

You got beat tonight. I haven't rooted for Ga in a long time. Respected yes but rooted for, no. Till today and I think you guys should be proud of your coaches and your players.


----------



## oakbend (Dec 1, 2012)

Dont normally post in the sports forum,but as a Georgia fan I am very proud of how the Dawgs played and I think the coaches deserve some respect for this season.We got beat by a very good Bama team in a close game. Congrats to Bama!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2012)

Roll tide roll. That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Roll tide roll. That is all I have to say about that.



Congrats! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> Fair enough.We all have our on opinion.Let me ask you this,Who do you think should be head coach of the dawgs?



Me, I called every play right tonight,,, After they were over. I am sorry guys I am just so upset about losing. I have been pulling for the dawgs for over 50 years now and I can not get over them losing any game. I know the coaches and players do there best but I just take this thing way to serious. I will get over this  some time next September, Maybe. Just ignore me tonight while I vent. My wife has went three rooms away, and closed the doors. I just want one more NC before I leave here.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Let me repeat it Bye  Bye Richt and  Bobo. If you are content with getting beat by team after team with less talent than we have then CMR is your man. If you are content with going to second tier bowls ( and losing them) if you are content with getting boat raced by South Carolina (3 yrs in a row) losing to Boise state in Our state  and finally after 12 years  get our chance at a NC and totally blow it against a team that we were beatingby 11 points in the 3rd Qtr only to blow it by the stupidest coaching that I have ever seen then CMR is your man.





I think you need to go to the ER,  You must have had an anurisim during that game.  They had a better season than 5 or so years ago.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 1, 2012)

That was a great game, the Dwags gave Bama a big time challenge! 

ROLL TIDE! 

*V*


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> I think you need to go to the ER,  You must have had an anurisim during that game.  They had a better season than 5 or so years ago.



I think that I had something worse than that. Like I said I take this stuff way to serious and get way to upset. I need to go take my Meds.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 1, 2012)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I won't say Congrats bama, but I hope you beat the dog $hit out of nd, our front let you run all over us, we played man on the long pass td should have been zone, can't fight instinct, officials called it yalls way (several jacked up call/nocalls),  we got beat and won't get a bcs bowl. I'm not a potty mouth but  screw bama. In my "expert" opinion bobo and granthem should be looking for a job possibly richt.



I retract some of my last statement go dawgs to the end, we had them on the run coaching didn't change the last play, and screw that reporter trying to punk richt


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

Richt punked himself in that interview and demonstrated a loss of class in the process. He is too smart and too good of a person to let himself get sucked in by that exchange. Even though it is the truth.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

He cant coach, why do you think he could do an interview.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2012)

We had some idiot UGA fans sitting behind us that we're calling for Richt and Bobo to be fired. Then they said and I quote " I wish Aaron Murray would blow out his ACL so we would have an excuse for losing. All this and then security pulled them outta there. Had some great UGA guys that sat in front of us.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

fairhope said:


> We had some idiot UGA fans sitting behind us that we're calling for Richt and Bobo to be fired. Then they said and I quote " I wish Aaron Murray would blow out his ACL so we would have an excuse for losing. All this and then security pulled them outta there. Had some great UGA guys that sat in front of us.



I have heard some of that same crap at the games myslef. That fan would have been the same guy trying to talk smack all the way to the marta train from the dome if UGA had won...... Stupidity! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

If any of you want to watch this one again it is coming on ESPNU in two minute.  8pm


----------

